# Habitational Licence



## tinkabella (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello all, 

We need some advice. We brought some land in silves 8 years ago. On this land that we bought was a mobile home. Apparently i require a licence to have the home on there but as far as i was concerned this was not needed. I have applied to the council for a licence and it has been declined as it is on Agricultural land. No one near me has a licence as i have checked. what can i do? They are advising me that the home will be bulldozed in one month! Help please


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Really sorry to hear but absolutely nothing I'm afraid, you can try appealing, maybe siting your neighbours but that might mean their homes will also be bulldozed.
As the Camara has refused it would also seem extremely unlikely that the land can be re designated as Urbana.

It has been stated on here many many times Agricultural (Rustica) land cannot be used for caravans and all the other permutations, the only way you might get round it is by *not* having any type of foundations or services so the "caravan" is truly temporary and movable, but probably too late for that.

Unfortunately the two mistakes you made where not checking the legality of caravan when you bought and applying for a habitation licence, which made the Camara _officially_ aware, rather than turning a blind eye.


----------

